# monitor and keyboard not responding



## luckyjacquot (Aug 5, 2003)

I moved my computer into a different room, and when I turned it on again the keyboard and the monitor would not work. I replaced the computer with another one that I had and it did the same thing. I know the monitor and the keyboard are working because I tested them on my husbands computer. Do you have any suggestions as to why this happened and what I might do to repair the problem. I have tried everything that I know to do to figure this out. Thanks!


----------



## panzer999 (Jul 14, 2003)

If the monitor doesn't work, how do you know the keyboard doesn't work? 'Cntrl + Alt + Del' not working, can't get to BIOS?


----------



## luckyjacquot (Aug 5, 2003)

I figured if the keyboard was working the number lock light would come on. Is that right? When the computer booted up the num, cap, and scroll lights flashed on, but nothing happened after that. I assumed the keyboard wasn't working.

What would cause the monitor not to come on?
Any suggestions?????


----------



## panzer999 (Jul 14, 2003)

Yeah....I suggest you call 1-800-exorcist 

Just kidding.

You using a surge protector with the computer now? One that you were not using before?


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

> _Originally posted by luckyjacquot:_
> *I replaced the computer with another one that I had and it did the same thing. *




So are you saying you have 2 computers and neither will work this monitor and keyboard?


----------



## luckyjacquot (Aug 5, 2003)

yes, I have 2 computers that are having the same problem.
I have another computer that is up and running that I used to test the monitor and keyboard on. They are both working fine. I just can't get the other 2 computers to work right. TY


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Well, it's time to open the computers and check the video card, cpu and ram to be sure they are secure in their slots.


----------



## luckyjacquot (Aug 5, 2003)

TY. I will look at that now.


----------

